# Serial number help



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I was looking at a beat up ford tractor w/ no sheet metal other than the radiator shroud minus grill and the dash w/ tach(operative and reads from r to l pivoting from the top... All I have is the serial # and part #? 

Ser.# B148047
Part# 6007 will try to get some pictures as it parked on the power co.ROW. 


Any help would surely be appreciated..Thanks one and all..


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

It doesn't ring any bells here, where was teh ser# tag located?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Ernieg

It’s going to difficult to identify the tractor with the information you have provided, but you already know that. The tach you describe matches the one on my 1968 3000 Ford but will also match several other models. If the number you provide is the serial number, as oppose to a casting number, then the tractor could be anything from a 2000 to 5000 model. It would have been manufactured in 1966, if I am interpreting my source correctly. Ford serial numbers beginning with B denotes tractors manufactured in Basildon, England.

When you post back with the picture, let us know as much as you can about the tractor. You should be able to tell if it is gas or diesel, the number of cylinders, and how many speeds in transmission. Does it have a solid front axle, parking brake, or locking differential? 

You might also take a peek at the link below for location of serial and model numbers and their meaning.

Oaktree 

:cpu:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

It is diesel. hand only throttle. park brake

I pulled the #s from the L side of the engine... 3cyl looks like a ford made diesel... I was told that it waas a hundred series but I dont know these tractors that well.. It was asked of me to put it in working order and I dont think the tractor is worth that kind of money. It is a 4 speed w/ hi lo trans.. Not a live pto I will get a few pictures of it today and will post them later... Thanks guys.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Ernie, I don't think Ford used a 3 cylinder until the 2000 3000 4000 tractors, and early ones of those models ahd a 4 cylinder too. The one exception is a Fordson Dexta which used a 3 cylinder Perkins engine.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *I was looking at a beat up ford tractor w/ no sheet metal other than the radiator shroud minus grill and the dash w/ tach(operative and reads from r to l pivoting from the top... All I have is the serial # and part #?
> 
> This picture is from under side of hood that was found in a field..*


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *I was looking at a beat up ford tractor w/ no sheet metal other than the radiator shroud minus grill and the dash w/ tach(operative and reads from r to l pivoting from the top... All I have is the serial # and part #?*


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: Serial number help*

Another picture


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Ernie

This is the way I interpret the information in the under hood photo you furnished. I used the Oaktree link I included in an earlier post for this interpretation.

Model Number C1013C
C= Model 3000
10= Agricultural All purpose
1= Diesel
3= Live PTO, 540 RPM
C= 8 speed

Serial Number C311184
Serial numbers beginning in C means tractor was Built in USA

Unit Date Code 1J8B
1=1971
J=Sept
8= 8th
B=Dayshift 
Means that your tractor was assembled Sept. 8, 1971 on the day shift.

A couple of Notes:

In an earlier post you stated this tractor does not have live PTO. It is easy to mistake live PTO and independent PTO. “Your tractor” has a live PTO with a two stage clutch. That is, if the hood you found is off this tractor.

Your New Holland has most parts for this tractor in stock. At least, mine does.

These are good tractors and many are in use today. Keep us updated should you decide to get the tractor running.

:cpu:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *It is diesel. hand only throttle. park brake
> 
> I pulled the #s from the L side of the engine... 3cyl looks like a ford made diesel... I was told that it waas a hundred series but I dont know these tractors that well.. It was asked of me to put it in working order and I dont think the tractor is worth that kind of money. It is a 4 speed w/ hi lo trans.. Not a live pto I will get a few pictures of it today and will post them later... Thanks guys. *


Hell, if my boss told me to put it in working order, I'd jump at the chance. You and I both know that you would be getting paid a wage to do something that you truly enjoy....hell I might even come down and help you.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

It's a good chance that we will be doing the work out here... He wants to know what it is worth so I told to go to the next Tampa Machinery Auction..... I will keep everyone up dated as to any progress...


John in Ga, Thanks for the info... now I can relate it to the owner and maybe help him along on the repairing the tractor.

Argee, If it could get you back down here I would call you in a second.. It could be fun to repair it together...Kinda like the Clark days


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Argee, If it could get you back down here I would call you in a second.. It could be fun to repair it together...Kinda like the Clark days *


I've been toying with the idea of getting a basket case just to put one together. The Clark days were a lot of fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

My advantage is that by working w/ a company that always has equipment that needs some sort or repair, it keeps my hands greasy and I like that.....


----------



## Tinkz (Oct 20, 2006)

Some early fordson tractors were 3 cylinder, and the 4110 is also 3 cylinder. That number plate looks like its a 4110. Both built in the UK, however, i might be off track here so I'll taqke it to work and look it up on the computer. The thing that gives it away is the short bonnet and the rain cap or pre cleaner cap on the front of the tractor.
I have forgotten my login for the dealer portal... i'll have to do it tomorrow


----------



## pgfaini (Nov 5, 2006)

Based upon the photos of the front and rear end, I'd say it was a 2000 or3000, not a 4000, which would have a larger rear axle, to house the wet disc brakes. The front on a 4000 would be the heavier type, unless it was an LCG or row crop tractor.


----------

